# invert suppliers ?



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could help point me in the direction of a good source for Inverts ? specifically i'm looking for Malawi blue crabs


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

they rarely ever import thoose due to regulations and be prepared to pay a lot of money for them. i saw some go for 90$ each once...


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I don’t mind paying for the right animals! figured they would be hard to find, thought it would be impossible but saw many shot of them in tanks online so thought I’m on a hunt…


----------

